# Mon 12" 1,33 Ghz: les photos.



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

Voici les photos.

Tout est impec... Pas de pixel morts. TNT n'a pas joué au ballon avec le carton... Que du bonheur j'vous dis.


----------



## r e m y (28 Avril 2004)

Quelle version de MacOS X? Peux-tu confirmer qu'il s'agit d'une 10.3.3 build 7G51 ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version de MacOS X? Peux-tu confirmer qu'il s'agit d'une 10.3.3 build 7G51 ?



Non, c'est la build 7G33.


----------



## Balooners (28 Avril 2004)

En tout cas, Webo,

JE veux ton tapis !!!


----------



## JPTK (28 Avril 2004)

Mais au fait, ça fait du bruit un powerbook ? Enfin on l'entend ?

J'étais chez un ami hier, il a un acer 15 pouces... c'est absolument fascinant de voir qu'il fait quasiment autant de bruit que mon PM, qu'il est aussi épais que 3 powerbook et qu'en plus il n'est pas très véloce...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et le poids....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment on peut acheter ça, je me le demande encore...


----------



## Apca (28 Avril 2004)

C'est cool de voir un mac se faire déballer ca donne envie de sen racheter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Belle présentation en tous cas !


----------



## PilotF (28 Avril 2004)

jsuis toujours jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais au fait, ça fait du bruit un powerbook ? Enfin on l'entend ?



tout dépend...
le bruit de la rotation du disque dur n'est perceptible que dans une pièce très silencieuse ; donc a priori, je réponds qu'un powerbook est silencieux
en revanche, quand le ventilo se déclenche (c'est-à-dire dès que la température du processeur dépasse un certain seuil), le powerbook devient bruyant, le bruit étant fonction de la vitesse de rotation du ventilateur donc de la température du processeur

bref, un powerbook est silencieux dans une utilisation basique (bureautique, net, etc.), et se met à faire du bruit dès que tu lui demandes de faire du calcul, que tu l'utilises pour des jeux, etc.


----------



## logan1138 (28 Avril 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, Webo,
> 
> JE veux ton tapis !!!



Pour ma part ça sera le bouquet de fleurs....!


----------



## TheSwitcher (28 Avril 2004)

Hello,

Question bête : où donc as tu acheté ton mac pour n'avoir ni clavier AZERTY ni clavier QWERTY...
mais au lieu de ça un clavier QWERTZ  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(si si, regardez sur la première photo où on voit le clavier !)

P.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

Pilap a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Question bête : où donc as tu acheté ton mac pour n'avoir ni clavier AZERTY ni clavier QWERTY...
> mais au lieu de ça un clavier QWERTZ  ?
> ...



En Suisse c'est des claviers QWERTZ... J'ai acheté mon Mac sur l'AppleStore.


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2004)

vive les claviers AZERTY


----------



## vincmyl (28 Avril 2004)

Enfin chacun son truc


----------



## chup (28 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vive les claviers AZERTY



Mais non, un bon clavier Dvorak fait parfaitement l'affaire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Florian.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (28 Avril 2004)

Bravo WebO. 
en tout cas à côté de l'Ibook waaw il est minuscule ce 12"


----------



## Sebang (28 Avril 2004)

A tout hasard, quel est le référencement du graveur superdrive si c'est un superdrive que tu as ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Quelle marque ? Modèle, etc... Je veux tout savoir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

merci !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> A tout hasard, quel est le référencement du graveur superdrive si c'est un superdrive ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas un SuperDrive.


----------



## Amophis (28 Avril 2004)

Par contre vous allez surement vous moquer de moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est quoi ce clavier???


----------



## MadMax (28 Avril 2004)

J'attends toujours le mien. 4 jours que je suis enferme, mes vivres commencent a se tarir... Mes parents sont sans nouvelles de moi, le courrier s'amoncelle, mes yeux sont rougis par la reminiscence hallucinogene de mon TFT 15". Mon trackpad ne reagit plus tres bien et a force de refresh sur la page tracking de l'apple store, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un trou dans mon ecran.


----------



## Yip (28 Avril 2004)

C'est tout comme photos ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne m'en lasse pas, 1,33 en plus ça doit être cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, merci de nous faire partager WebO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le mien est toujours malade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (DVD ratacoincé dedans, bruit de crécelle à chaque réveil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je pense l'opérer à cur ouvert bientôt avec un pote plus balaise que moi en bidouille...

Enjoy !


----------



## Yip (28 Avril 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Par contre vous allez surement vous moquer de moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un clavier suisse, ou bien !


----------



## Yip (28 Avril 2004)

madmax a dit:
			
		

> J'attends toujours le mien. 4 jours que je suis enferme, mes vivres commencent a se tarir... Mes parents sont sans nouvelles de moi, le courrier s'amoncelle, mes yeux sont rougis par la reminiscence hallucinogene de mon TFT 15". Mon trackpad ne reagit plus tres bien et a force de refresh sur la page tracking de l'apple store, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un trou dans mon ecran.















C'est quoi ton pseudo déjà ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Avril 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Par contre vous allez surement vous moquer de moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dvorak avait inventé un clavier beaucoup plus efficace pour taper rapidement, les touches des lettres étant réordonnées pour faciliter la frappe en anglais (ou en français, suffit d'utiliser la bonne variante). Les claviers actuels azerty ou qwerty datent du temps des vieilles machines à écrire. D'après ce que j'en sais (mais je n'ai pas assez recoupé l'info pour être sûr qu'elle soit vraie), les touches avaient été disposées pour éviter que les dactylos tapent trop vite, ce qui risquait d'entraîner des chocs et des coincements entre les tiges portant les caractères d'impression.

Fais une recherche google sur clavier dvorak et tu trouveras sans doute plein d'autres infos.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Avril 2004)

Oui ben c'est un alu 12" quoi !!! avec un drole de keyboard...
dis donc webo c'est quoi ton numérique qui fait toutes les photos arrondies comme ça ????


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben c'est un alu 12" quoi !!! avec un drole de keyboard...
> dis donc webo c'est quoi ton numérique qui fait toutes les photos arrondies comme ça ????



Arrondies? C'est un CoolPix 995.


----------



## Amophis (29 Avril 2004)

Quelle est la meilleur config d'après vous:

Alu 12' 768Mo 60Go à 4200 tr + 60 externe 7200 en firewire ou Alu 12' 768Mo 80Go à 5400 tr.

Je compte faire un peu de montage vidéo et édition son???


----------



## Sebang (29 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un SuperDrive.



Si ça en avait été un, il se serait appellé Panasonic UJ-825.


----------



## Yip (29 Avril 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la meilleur config d'après vous:
> 
> Alu 12' 768Mo 60Go à 4200 tr + 60 externe 7200 en firewire ou Alu 12' 768Mo 80Go à 5400 tr.
> 
> Je compte faire un peu de montage vidéo et édition son???



La première si tu fais ça chez toi, la seconde si c'est en déplacement.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Avril 2004)

Très belle machine ce 12'.
Il ne reste plus qu'à l'innaugurer à une AES.


----------



## ZePoupi (29 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belle machine ce 12'.
> Il ne reste plus qu'à l'innaugurer à une AES.



Oui, genre baptême à la bière sur le clavier!


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Avril 2004)

Content pour toi WebO


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belle machine ce 12'.
> Il ne reste plus qu'à l'innaugurer à une AES.



J'y compte bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'ai testé MacStumbler... p'tain y a du wi-fi partout.


----------



## kisco (30 Avril 2004)

macstumbler ? connais pas, je connaissais plutot KisMac pour ça.
et mon portable n'est pas venu hier...
s'il vient pas aujourd'hui il va m'entendre a son arrivée !!


----------



## MadMax (30 Avril 2004)

Kisco, Tu as peut être eu le même pb que moi... Il devait arriver hier, mais ils m'ont appelé et ont reporté la livraison à aujourd'hui pour cause de trafic trop important.


----------



## chagregel (30 Avril 2004)

Tu va pouvoir pouvoir poster dans le thread de s [Alu 12]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah moins que.... ce message y aurait eu sa place


----------



## Ebichu (30 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici les photos.
> 
> Tout est impec... Pas de pixel morts. TNT n'a pas joué au ballon avec le carton... Que du bonheur j'vous dis.


Je compte acheter le même modèle. Une question d'abord : avec ses 1,33Mhz, chauffe-t-il beaucoup ? Ou pas spécialement plus que les modèles précédents (en utilisation intensive j'entends).


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2004)

Ebichu a dit:
			
		

> Je compte acheter le même modèle. Une question d'abord : avec ses 1,33Mhz, chauffe-t-il beaucoup ? Ou pas spécialement plus que les modèles précédents (en utilisation intensive j'entends).



Après à peine deux jours c'est difficile à juger. D'autant plus que je suis encore beaucoup sur mon iMac... j'ai pas encore pris l'habitude d'utiliser le portable.


----------



## Ebichu (30 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Après à peine deux jours c'est difficile à juger. D'autant plus que je suis encore beaucoup sur mon iMac... j'ai pas encore pris l'habitude d'utiliser le portable.



OK. N'hésite pas à laisser un feed-back à ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et à l'occasion, si tu veux bien nous faire un petit x-bench sur ton bébé...


----------



## MadMax (1 Mai 2004)

héhéhéh héhéhéhéhéhéh héhéhéhéhéhéhé héhéhéhéhéhéhé héhéhéhéh éhéhéhéhéh etc...

Ohhhh comme il est beau. TOP.

y a un truc bizarre: la recpetion airport est moins bonne que sur TiBook!!!!!!!! WHAT???? et je suis pas habitué au clavier français.... Mais il est bcp plus rapide.


----------



## Cricri (1 Mai 2004)

Ebichu a dit:
			
		

> OK. N'hésite pas à laisser un feed-back à ce sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, oui ! je craque avec mon iMac 400 et le 12" Rev A était trop lent....

La seule question qui vaille pour moi : Quid de la réactivité ?

C'est bien simple je ne fréquente plus plus Macge depuis que je suis passé à OS X (enfin de moins en moins et cest vraiment un problème de réactivité de ma machine) Taper du texte dans Safari est un calvaire 1 fois sur 2 (mais pourquoi ce foutu ralentissement ???). Il me faut relancer la session ou utiliser Word... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors jattends le PB G5, sauf si

P.-S. Pouvez-vous mépargner les « moi mon iMac 400 marche très bien avec un DD 7200 et de la ram en plus »


----------



## Sebang (1 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Après à peine deux jours c'est difficile à juger. D'autant plus que je suis encore beaucoup sur mon iMac... j'ai pas encore pris l'habitude d'utiliser le portable.



Quand tu t'en serviras pas mal, tu pourras nous dire si le ventilateur se met souvent en route ? (comparé à l'Book G3 des photos par exemple)


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu t'en serviras pas mal, tu pourras nous dire si le ventilateur se met souvent en route ? (comparé à l'Book G3 des photos par exemple)



L'iBook G3 est celui de ma frangine. Je ne l'utilise pas trop, mais je sais que ventilateur se déclenche rarement... Il a bien mouliné par contre l'été dernier pendant la canicule.


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'iBook G3 est celui de ma frangine. Je ne l'utilise pas trop, mais je sais que ventilateur se déclenche rarement... Il a bien mouliné par contre l'été dernier pendant la canicule.



Depuis l'arrivée de Panther, le ventilateur se déclenche plus rapidement. Le Powerbook chauffe pas mal et c'est normal.

C'est pour cette raison, que je ne vois pas trop, pour le moment, un G5 dans un portable.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien simple je ne fréquente plus plus Macge depuis que je suis passé à OS X (enfin de moins en moins et cest vraiment un problème de réactivité de ma machine) Taper du texte dans Safari est un calvaire 1 fois sur 2 (mais pourquoi ce foutu ralentissement ???). Il me faut relancer la session ou utiliser Word...



ah, tiens, toi aussi ça t'énerve
j'ai déjà fait des posts sur le problème dans plusieurs threads, mais apparement, personne n'a réagi
ce qu'il se passe c'est que Safari bouffe parfois dans les 80% du CPU lorsqu'il s'agit de taper un post sur MacG (je pense que c'est dû aux smileys animés)
avec d'autres navigateurs (Firefox, Camino), ça pompe aussi énormément (mais quand même moins), mais la frappe du texte reste fluide

donc moi je prends ça comme une mauvaise optimisation de Safari, un "bug", mais je n'irais pas à cause de ça considérer que mon alubook rev.1 est dépassé !


----------



## Cricri (1 Mai 2004)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> ah, tiens, toi aussi ça t'énerve



C'est peu dire...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 


			
				FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> donc moi je prends ça comme une mauvaise optimisation de Safari, un "bug", mais je n'irais pas à cause de ça considérer que mon alubook rev.1 est dépassé !


 
Oui, j'éxagère sans doute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Je crois avoir le même problème avec IE, bon je retourne sous OS 9


----------



## Cricri (3 Mai 2004)

Tiens il suffit de laisser le doigt appuyé sur une touche et de voir défiler la répétion de la lettre dans Safari. Une comparaison avec IE est éloquente de ce point de vue. 
Sinon attendre le G5 ou pas ? Ce  Benchmark de barefeat est lui aussi éloquent ! 
Question de débutant : les pages de Macge s'affichent + vite avec un G5 ou un G4 de 1 Ghz ou + qu'avec un G3  ou on est là dans un autre domaine ? D'après ce que je sais pour les pages en flash le procésseur est sollicité, mais pour le reste du web ?


----------



## Onra (3 Mai 2004)

Je n'ai jamais remarqué ce pbm sur mon ex iBook G3 500MHz. Et j'ai toujours trouvé l'utilisation de Safari un vrai régal...

Cependant, alors que chez moi Safari fonctionne nickel et sans plantage, un ami qui possède un Ti G4 550MHz ne peut à peine utiliser Safari, sous peine de plantage inopiné régulier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc j'imagine que Safari a bien quelques soucis sur certaines configuration. Quand à savoir d'où vient exactement le pbm...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous conseille de poster un message sur le blog d'un des développeurs de Safari chez Apple : http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/hyatt/
Le type est super sympa et peut-être trouvera-t-il une réponse à vos déboire


----------



## powerbook867 (3 Mai 2004)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais remarqué ce pbm sur mon ex iBook G3 500MHz. Et j'ai toujours trouvé l'utilisation de Safari un vrai régal...
> 
> Cependant, alors que chez moi Safari fonctionne nickel et sans plantage, un ami qui possède un Ti G4 550MHz ne peut à peine utiliser Safari, sous peine de plantage inopiné régulier
> 
> ...




Safari fonctionne à merveille sur mon tibook 867 avec panther.....


----------

